
Portable Hacking with a RasPi and Kali Linux - radiorental
http://www.lifehacker.co.uk/2015/10/30/build-portable-hacking-station-raspberry-pi-kali-linux
======
p4bl0
I always find these kind of tutorial very strange. On one hand, it is supposed
to be addressed to people who would be able to make use of an offensive
security portable linux install, but on the other hand, it is written for
people who need to be reminded to change the default root password.

~~~
antsar
All from a Raspberry Pi. _Why_?!

~~~
arbitrage
Because it's small? Portable? Cheap? Unobtrusive? Creative? Fun?

In short, a hack?

~~~
antsar
It seemed like a somewhat pointless hack to me, but sithadmin (your sibling
comment) points out some valid use-cases.

~~~
mhurron
Not everything has to be productive.

------
AdmiralAsshat
This is a cool project if you have a Raspberry Pi you need to repurpose and/or
tinker with.

On the other hand, I'd also like to note that you can get Kali Linux running
on a Nexus 5 or a Nexus 7, which in my opinion is a much sleeker hacking
device and probably less work to setup:

[https://www.kali.org/kali-linux-nethunter/](https://www.kali.org/kali-linux-
nethunter/)

EDIT: Been about a year since I last looked at that page. It looks like nearly
the entire Nexus line is supported now. As is the OnePlus One.

~~~
nine_k
Also, an RPi is probably noticeably less powerful than a Nexus 7 which is
quad-core.

~~~
chippy
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-
pi-2-model-b/](https://www.raspberrypi.org/products/raspberry-pi-2-model-b/)

900MHz quad-core ARM Cortex-A7 CPU

1GB Ram

~~~
morganvachon
Yep, about the same as a modern budget cellphone, but much more open to
experimentation. It can also be overclocked, and it does make a noticeable
difference. The Pi 2 is more or less usable as a desktop PC at this stage,
though it's not going to replace even a 10 year old workstation or laptop in
that regard.

------
thebouv
My little brother wants to get into network security and I've been sending him
tons of articles, some career advice from colleagues in the field and such.

I am both tempted to show this link to him and also thinking he doesn't need
to get his hands on something so portable. As smart and interested as he is,
he's also only 16 and has some immature tendencies still.

It's a real challenge for me and I'm going to have to think it over.

Maybe show it to him, build it with him and use this as another opportunity to
talk about ethics.

~~~
TeMPOraL
> _and has some immature tendencies still_

Sure, do talk about ethics, but keep in mind that "immature tendencies" is how
people learn effectively. Also, in adult world, "mature" often means "boring"
and "soul-dead" and "detached from reality", so it's not a very good standard
to judge things on.

------
mtw
It's a nice hack but a small chromebook (HP chromebook, $199) will save you
time and also more convenient. Also you will "fit in" more anywhere than
having a raspberry pi with odd-looking parts. The guy with a chromebook looks
like a student or a tourist while the guy with the raspberry screams "hacker"

~~~
awqrre
You could build something like this with your RPi:
[http://www.3ders.org/articles/20151025-build-a-portable-
rasp...](http://www.3ders.org/articles/20151025-build-a-portable-raspberry-
pi-2-with-3d-printed-enclosure-multitouch-display.html)

~~~
mtw
nice. could be cool in a home automation project

------
lol768
Seems like a neat use for the Pi. I'd be interested to know if its CPU is
powerful enough to say, crack a WEP password, in a reasonable amount of time.

Also interesting is the WiFi card the article recommends. This GitHub thread
[https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/369](https://github.com/raspberrypi/linux/issues/369)
suggests that monitor mode doesn't work with the default driver for this card
provided in the kernel that's used in Raspbian etc. Does the image provided by
Offensive Security use a different kernel?

~~~
comrh
I've cracked WEP on the first version on a Raspberry Pi very quickly (~5
minutes).

------
uberneo
Who needs a full fledged Pi , this can be done using a small Wifi router as
well - [http://minipwner.com/](http://minipwner.com/)

------
agumonkey
For even more smallessnes I'd use a CHIP

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx1uTWF7qRA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fx1uTWF7qRA)
(watch the video, just for the team groovy spirit)

------
mrweasel
Could we please NOT shorten Raspberry Pi to RasPi? It breaks searches and
looks childish. You wouldn't short Hacker News to HacNe, so don't shorten
Raspberry Pi

~~~
spdustin
It's the de facto shorthand for Raspberry Pi. Language evolves; it's a
beautiful thing to behold evolution in ones own lifespan! I have found
something my mother used to say to be very helpful here, if you're feeling
particularly curmudgeonly about such things: "you can be right, or you can be
happy."

She went on to say that being "right" isn't true as often as one thinks, and
in any case, forcing your "rightness" on others can sometimes exclude you from
groups, opportunities, and experiences, which takes away happiness. Being
happy doesn't mean abandoning your principals, either. It means knowing when
it's worth picking a battle versus letting something go because you may, in
fact, be wrong according to those in the know, and in any case, when
principals aren't involved, it's often easier to simply let it go.

This is all a polite way of suggesting what another might say in three semi-
rude words, and that I'll only repeat here to potentially prevent someone else
from being abrasive, not because I mean too say them directly myself: "get
over it."

